# Vere et bene loquendi e recte loquendi



## Gislene Oiveira

Bom dia,
Necessito com urgência da tradução destas duas frases: *VERE ET BENE* *LOQUENDI* e* RECTE LOQUENDI.* Pois não consegui encontrar em dicionários espanhóis que tenho acesso. Também procurei em lingua italiana e francesa e nada!
Estou no meio de uma tradução.
Aguardo resposta urgente!
Obrigada pela atenção.
Gislene Oliveira.


----------



## Vanda

Isso não é espanhol, é latim. Vou transferi-la para o fórum apropriado.


----------



## Gislene Oiveira

Obrigada Vanda.
Aguardo resposta.
Gislene


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*VERE ET BENE* *LOQUENDI = Ver y hablar bien.*

*RECTE LOQUENDI = hablar correctamente*

*Qui tacendi non habet artem, nec novit loquendi*. _Q__uem não sabe calar, também não sabe falar_.

*Qui tacendi non habet artem, nec loquendi novit opportunitatem*. _Quem não sabe calar, também não sabe o momento certo de falar._


----------



## Gislene Oiveira

Obrigada pela ajuda.
Gislene Oliveira.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Atenção, hà um erro de tradução. A tradução é:
*Vere et bene loquendi*: literalmente "falar bem e com verdade". Refere-se  á ética da oratoria política (_vere_), e à calidade literaria (_bene_, segundo as leis da retórica clássica).
*Recte loquendi*: literalmente "falar com propriedade", "falar sem solecismos", "falar correctamente". Refere-se à propriedade da língua, à fala sem solecismos (_recte_).
Abração.


----------



## Gislene Oiveira

XiaoRoel said:


> Atenção, hà um erro de tradução. A tradução é:
> *Vere et bene loquendi*: literalmente "falar bem e com verdade". Refere-se á ética da oratoria política (_vere_), e à calidade literaria (_bene_, segundo as leis da retórica clássica).
> *Recte loquendi*: literalmente "falar com propriedade", "falar sem solecismos", "falar correctamente". Refere-se à propriedade da língua, à fala sem solecismos (_recte_).
> Abração.


----------



## Gislene Oiveira

Obrigada pela pela atenção e presteza.
Att.
Gislene Oliveira.


----------

